# Wow...



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I put a request yesterday to switch from DDA1 (Franers Branch) to DDA2 (Plano). This morning I got this email. I was think maybe I got wait 2 weeks or more..


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

How did you like farmers branch? Was there consistent work there? Switching there myself soon.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Here in Seattle is impossible to change my warehouse. I've tried 3 times to change from DSE2 to Kirkland but no success.
Btw anyone here doing Kirkland? How consistent are the blocks and what's the average pay? 
Thanks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just so you know dda2 has pretty much no evening shifts like dda1 does


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> How did you like farmers branch? Was there consistent work there? Switching there myself soon.


Work at DDA1 is very consistent like 9am until 12pm - 4hr shift for $72 then 4:30pm until 6:30 but the night shift only 3hr $54



nighthawk398 said:


> Just so you know dda2 has pretty much no evening shifts like dda1 does


 Thank u for the info. I really don't like working at night in the dark when u can't see the address number or found the apartment number ... I like work during the day in the sun.



aflexdriver said:


> Here in Seattle is impossible to change my warehouse. I've tried 3 times to change from DSE2 to Kirkland but no success.
> Btw anyone here doing Kirkland? How consistent are the blocks and what's the average pay?
> Thanks


I am in Texas sorry I can't help with Kirkland.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> Here in Seattle is impossible to change my warehouse. I've tried 3 times to change from DSE2 to Kirkland but no success.
> Btw anyone here doing Kirkland? How consistent are the blocks and what's the average pay?
> Thanks


That's UWA1 right?


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> That's UWA1 right?


Yeah that's UWA1.
What warehouse do you deliver for?


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I notice DDA2 does have a lot of 3hr shifts during the day. Almost every 30 minutes. But not really any 4hr shift.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I notice DDA2 does have a lot of 3hr shifts during the day. Almost every 30 minutes. But not really any 4hr shift.


I grabbed a 4 hrs shift for tomorrow


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I grabbed a 4 hrs shift for tomorrow


It is going to rain tomorrow. No thank u. LoL


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> It is going to rain tomorrow. No thank u. LoL


LOL hopefully just in afternoon and evening guess we will see


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> Yeah that's UWA1.
> What warehouse do you deliver for?


BFI5 in Kent. I would love to deliver out of Kirkland since I live there.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> That's UWA1 right?


What's a UWA! or BFI5. Sounds like CIA spy codes from ISPy or getsmart.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> What's a UWA! or BFI5. Sounds like CIA spy codes from ISPy or getsmart.


well AMAZON is a CIA project after all

u have a beak for this stuff, i can tell


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

flexian said:


> well AMAZON is a CIA project after all
> 
> u have a beak for this stuff, i can tell


Roger that. 10-4 over and quack!!!


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> Here in Seattle is impossible to change my warehouse. I've tried 3 times to change from DSE2 to Kirkland but no success.
> Btw anyone here doing Kirkland? How consistent are the blocks and what's the average pay?
> Thanks


I can't say for certain, but they opened it up to UWA4 Thursday. Only thing I've seen for Kirkland so far, is a reserve restaurant block


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Ubercal said:


> I can't say for certain, but they opened it up to UWA4 Thursday. Only thing I've seen for Kirkland so far, is a reserve restaurant block


Restaurant Block? This is Amazon Flex?


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

For the Prime locations in Seattle, they all have a restaurant blocks.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

I have been at UWA2 (North Seattle) since May and work has been consistent with only a few slow weeks.

Last month, UWA4 (SoDo) blocks became available and rather plentiful (both WH and HW).

Now they have added UWA1 (Kirkland) to my delivery area. I have no desire whatsoever to do UWA1, but I am glad the additional WH was added anyhow.

So I guess now there is no need to switch to another WH in Seattle. 

Are any other cities allowing drivers to work out of different Ohs?


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Just so you know dda2 has pretty much no evening shifts like dda1 does


How do you sign up for this? I have a mini van and would love to start making money with it!


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

TexasFlex's said:


> How do you sign up for this? I have a mini van and would love to start making money with it!


https://flex.amazon.com/


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

I tried to sign up, but it just keeps telling me that they are not in my area. So I put in my information again, I still have not heard anything since I signed up over a month ago? I was just wondering if you guys knew of a work around? Thank you


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

TexasFlex's said:


> I tried to sign up, but it just keeps telling me that they are not in my area. So I put in my information again, I still have not heard anything since I signed up over a month ago? I was just wondering if you guys knew of a work around? Thank you


Just wait it out most have to wait 2 to 3 months to get on board


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

aflexdriver said:


> Here in Seattle is impossible to change my warehouse. I've tried 3 times to change from DSE2 to Kirkland but no success.
> Btw anyone here doing Kirkland? How consistent are the blocks and what's the average pay?
> Thanks


Guess its quicker, use to be 2 weeks or more made no sense.


----------

